# Basic Recce Patrolman Course



## Shattraw75 (29 Jun 2016)

Hey guys I'm just going through basic now as an armored soldier. I was wondering when I get to my regiment will I be able to get on a basic recce course as an armored soldier?


----------



## Poacher434 (29 Jun 2016)

Negative 
According to the qualification standard only artillery, infantry, engineer, infantry O, combat engineer, signals operator and medical technicians who are qualified DP1, have passed the basic military swim test within 90 days, are physically fit IAW the army fitness standard and are recommended by the commanding officer are eligible to go on the Basic Recce Patrolman course.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jun 2016)

Shattraw75 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm just going through basic now as an armored soldier. I was wondering when I get to my regiment will I be able to get on a basic recce course as an armored soldier?



If you are an armour Reservist, every core career course you do will be reconnaissance centric. There is no need for you to take a 'basic recce course'. If you're a Regular Army type, your career manager will decide your career path, either reconnaissance or tank.

For future reference, _*armour*_ soldier = crewman
_*armored*_ soldier = mounted knight


----------



## Loachman (29 Jun 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> For future reference, _*armour*_ soldier = crewman
> _*armored*_ soldier = mounted knight



And only in the US of A.


----------



## Ludoc (29 Jun 2016)

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> Negative
> According to the qualification standard only artillery, infantry, engineer, infantry O, combat engineer, signals operator and medical technicians who are qualified DP1, have passed the basic military swim test within 90 days, are physically fit IAW the army fitness standard and are recommended by the commanding officer are eligible to go on the Basic Recce Patrolman course.


That is false. I am posted to an Armoured Sqn and know a couple of guys who have taken the course.

Additionally other Sigs I know that have been on  the course with Armoured guys.


----------



## Poacher434 (30 Jun 2016)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> That is false. I am posted to an Armoured Sqn and know a couple of guys who have taken the course.
> 
> Additionally other Sigs I know that have been on  the course with Armoured guys.



I was just quoting the Qualification Standard that was approved in April 2016. Only possibility I can think of is someone who C/OT'd and already had the course or if maybe being posted to a school, either way I was just quoting the Bible


----------



## brihard (30 Jun 2016)

Like any course, no reason someone can't be waivered to go on it. As an infantry NCO I was able to go on my local artillery unit's OP Det Member course, they offered us a few waived spots. If there's a sound case to be made for someone not necessarily from the intended audience to get the training, it can be done. Not rocket surgery, just basic training/ops staff work.


----------

